# Asolene Spixi vs. Malaysian Trumpet Snail



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I just introduced one of my giant (about 1.5 inches) MTS into another tank to fluff my substrate. There is a single Spixi in this tank. Last night, when the MTS came up, I noticed the Spixi wrapped around it. I wasn't sure if the Spixi was trying to eat the MTS, or trying to have his way with it. This happened twice last night.

I google Spixi & apple snail aggression against MTS, but couldn't find any. So has anyone else experienced Spixi or other apple snails trying to whack trumpet snails?

DJ


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

The onlything that comes to mind is perhaps the MTS had something tasty growing on its shell, or the spixi was intrigued by the different "flavor" the MTS brought in.

Is the spixi's shell in good shape? Is there enough calcium in the water, as well as the spixi diet? It occurs to me that it might have been trying to rasp some calcium off the MTS's shell. This notion could be answered by putting something calcium rich into the tank, and see if the spixi is all over that, too. I occasionally drop a salmon vertebrae in for my Brigs. In canned salmon (think tuna salad, but with salmon), you often get the spinal column. Its a nice soft calcium which the brigs seem to like to rasp, much like a salt lick. Don't overdo it - one is enough. If the spixi is interested in something like that, it'll indicate that is calcium-hungry. Also, some foods, like Hikari's Crab Cuisine, have extra calcium. I had some wild-caught Louisiana trumpet snails (like a colorful MTS, but 2.5" long) which rasped on my Nerites when they first arrived. I was not amused, and moved them to a different tank.


I doubt its anything reproductive. Try some calcium - even a tiny (smaller than the size of your pinky nail) bit of shell from a hard boiled egg, cleaned very well. 

Best of Luck!
-Jane


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Jane, I have super hard Los Angeles tap water. However, I have not tested it specifically for the calcium content. At night when the lights are off I drop Hikari crab and other sinking pellets. However, I think my upside-down catfish and corys make quick work of them. So I don't know how much calcium supplements the Spixi is getting. But thanks for tuning me into this potential issue. I'll stick some calcium on the glass and see what happens.

DJ


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Perhaps the mts had some yummy residue from his pervious meal on his shell. :lol:

I haven't seen any agression with my spixis....the only bad behaviour i've witnessed are young brigs killing and eating physids and young ramshorns making holes in brig's trapdoors and eating the exposed flesh.


----------

